# 19mm Bracelets / Straps



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi all, I've been looking on and off for 19mm straps/bracelets for my Tag Carrera, Ideally i would like a "Grains of rice" / "Beads of rice" bracelet, I've searched the net on and off for ages including eBay/Etsy/gekota/cousins, can anyone recommend any good sites which accommodate this awkward size lug width? Lol

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chulyquang (Feb 4, 2020)

HI, your mean is stingray leather straps ?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

jizzle said:


> Thanks in advance!


 https://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-s429h425-Watch-straps-19mm.html

https://www.strapcode.com/collections/19mm


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

chulyquang said:


> HI, your mean is stingray leather straps ?


 That is totally different! I love it, where is that from?


----------



## chulyquang (Feb 4, 2020)

This strap from my facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/CLQ.Leather

or

https://www.instagram.com/chu.ly.quang/


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

This site has an awesome array of different straps; great prices too..............

https://www.ukwatchstrap.co.uk/19mm-watch-strap.html


----------

